# my son ate a ballbearing...



## sunbeam

as the title says my 3yr old swallowed a ballbearing by accident tonight, he got it from his older sisters magnetics set, shud i seek help or will it just pass normally?...


----------



## Vickie

how big is it? I'd assume if it went down fine that it will pass naturally.....


----------



## sunbeam

its just a bit smaller than a marble..


----------



## Vickie

:blush: I had no idea what it was :lol:

If you're really worried about it get it checked, but since it went down okay, no choking or anything I would think that it's fine and will pass on its own :hugs:


----------



## billy2mm

it should pass hun doubt you will even notice when it does pass coz they are really quite tiny aint they?


----------



## Faerie

I used to have a habit of swallowing coins when I was a toddler :blush: Seemed to always be on my Dad's watch! He would make me eat lots of apple to help me go to the loo :shrug:

I think one of the only things I'd worry about them swallowing is batteries, everything else should be pretty ok to pass.


----------



## Babydance

He should be fine! If it hasnt passed in 3 days they normally say go get checked. So plenty weetabix and shreddies and it'll be out in no time! :hugs: xx


----------



## bjl1981

as long as you're sure its only 1 then it should be ok. I watched a programme about magnetic toys last year and the problems occur if they eat multiple magnets which can then stick together in the gut or intestines.
1 should just pass through normally!


----------



## daniandbaby

Kye swallowed a hair clip and pooed it out, I only knew as I found it in his pooh!


----------



## sunbeam

daniandbaby said:


> Kye swallowed a hair clip and pooed it out, I only knew as I found it in his pooh!

ha ha must be sumthing bout the name..lol..my sons called kai too ..xxx


----------



## sunbeam

bjl1981 said:


> as long as you're sure its only 1 then it should be ok. I watched a programme about magnetic toys last year and the problems occur if they eat multiple magnets which can then stick together in the gut or intestines.
> 1 should just pass through normally!

yes i watched that program too ...very scary, but no it was defo only the one so hopefully he"ll be ok...


----------



## billy2mm

sunbeam said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Kye swallowed a hair clip and pooed it out, I only knew as I found it in his pooh!
> 
> ha ha must be sumthing bout the name..lol..my sons called kai too ..xxxClick to expand...

:wacko: uhoh my youngest is called kai too!!


----------

